# تقرير كامل عن التعقيم



## moude88 (1 يناير 2009)

فيه بعض المعلومات عن التعقيم بالحرارة الجافة ارجو ان تستفيدوا

اخوكم محمد حمودة
moude99*************:13:


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الملف الرائع


----------



## المتابعة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال البكور (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تنزيل الملف كيف يمكنني ذلك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشكور اخى الكريم

لكنى اوضح ان التعقيم بالحرارة اصبح غير ذى جدوى وقد توقف العمل به منذ عام تقريبا داخل المستشفيات الكبرى بسبب كثرة مشاكله


----------



## blackhorse (6 يناير 2011)

مشور اخي الكريم واكرمك الله
وبارك فيك وحياك


----------

